# Crappy Fishing



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Went out this morning with a buddy of mine to a strip mine pond and slayed a dozen or so BIG Crappies Nothing under 11inches...I got pics of the 2 biggest around 14-15inchers, but they are on a disposable camera so pics will be on here sometime in the near future...

We caught them all on minnows and were about 5-8 ft deep...


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Sounds like a good day of fishing! I wish I would do that good sometime.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Those are some nice crappie!!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

wow the biggest crappie i cought yesterday was 11 inches. had to be a good time


----------

